# DoorDash introduces a new service, Shop and Deliver



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*Shop & Deliver* is a new type of delivery with different earning opportunities. These orders let you shop for items at popular stores like Walgreens and CVS, and then deliver them to customers.
​Why Dashers love _Shop and Deliver_ orders:

*Shop & Deliver (not similar to Walmart) *offers delivery opportunities during all parts of the day. Now you can dash great orders during non-peak hours!
*Certain ratings won't be included for the time being*because it's a new delivery type:
Only *5-star Customer Ratings* will count towards your overall rating.
Only completed deliveries will count towards your *Completion Rate.*
Declining Shop & Deliver orders *will not* affect your *Acceptance Rate.*

*Shop and Deliver orders have typically smaller item counts.* With an average item count of just 5 items, pickup and drop-off is typically quick and easy.
How do _Shop & Deliver_ orders work?


*Just accept orders as usual.* We'll send a text to confirm when you accept a Shop & Deliver order. In the future, Shop & Deliver orders will be easy to identify in the acceptance screen!
*Head to the store to shop for items.* You'll see a list of items to buy in the app. If something is sold out, you can easily contact the customer to ask what they want as a substitute. Otherwise, move onto the next item.
*Pay with your Red Card* at the cashier, just as you would at a restaurant. Then follow the prompts to *upload the receipt on each delivery.*
*Leave receipt in the bag. *After you've uploaded the receipt, please leave the in the bag for the customer.
*Deliver the items.* To complete the Shop & Deliver order, head to the customer's address and follow their drop-off instructions in the app.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Sounds like InstaCart.... no thanks


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

That's a hard pass for me...


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Opt in? Nein!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> Sounds like InstaCart.... no thanks


It will be for smaller stores that will be quick. I will giv it a try. We wait for delivery orders so I think the time will be comparable. My concern about the pay calculation. I am not going that for a $3 base.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> It will be for smaller stores that will be quick. I will giv it a try. We wait for delivery orders so I think the time will be comparable. My concern about the pay calculation. I am not going that for a $3 base.


You just have to know that it is easy to opt in and impossible to opt out. As soon as you find out it is garbage, you get bombarded with it relentlessly and your AR drops to 7%.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> You just have to know that it is easy to opt in and impossible to opt out. As soon as you find out it is garbage, you get bombarded with it relentlessly and your AR drops to 7%.


I successfully opted out of Walmart orders. &#128521;

But I don't play the acceptance rate game with any of these app. I accept what makes sense. This 18% is high because I had a good run the other night with $10 stacked orders for about 4 hours.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

I notice an uptick of quality orders when AR is over 30%. When DD pisses me off, my AR drops like a rock, but sometimes I climb into the 50%+ range when it feels like the market is flooded with drivers just to separate myself from the herd.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Driving to the location, shopping, checking out in the line, and preparing the package is 320-0 minutes probably, at a minimum.

I'd want $10 just for all that bullshit alone.......BEFORE........the delivery charge. So, $20 for starters........

FU DD.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Negative!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Someday you are going to be sent to CVS to get:

KY his and hers gel.
Box of condoms
12 pack of Miller beer
Scented candle
Vitamins
When you knock on the door to deliver a beautiful woman is going to answer the door and say "c'mon in, the condoms are for you and the rest is for us"!

AND YOU WILL MISS IT BECAUSE YOU WONT TRY IT!


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah, I got the email too. No thanks, I think I'll pass, lol


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I can’t imagine many dashers “love shop and deliver orders”


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I didn't opt in for this and yet today they sent me a CVS 2 mile run for $14.75, I took it, 3 items, bag of 10oz Doritos, 12 pack coke cans, 8 pack of sparkling water cans, in and out in a jiffy, not so bad for my first order.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Pass.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

So slow tonight for GH might as well opt in in this DD new offering.


----------

